# Canary Cage Advice Please?



## Kittykatta (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello,

I'd love to keep a canary (and potentially a pair of zebra finches) and want advice on the best cage please. I'm looking for maximum flying space as we have a cat and so the opportunities for free-flying may be limited. Hopefully these links to the ones I've been considering will work:

Kerbl Fips Cage (100cm L x 50 W x 50 H) 
Great Deals on Bird Cages only at zooplus!: Bird Cage Fips

Kerbl Romantic Aviary (82 L x 67 W x 89 internal H)
Bird Aviaries: great selection at zooplus!: Bird Aviary Romantic

Ferplast Piano 6 (87 L x 46.5 W x 70 H)
Great deals on bird cages and bird accessories at zooplus: Ferplast Bird Cage Piano 6 for Budgies

I also considered the largest Hagen Vision L02 but the bar spacing I think is too wide for canaries and finches, although it says it's ok for them. I'm wondering how practical these cages are and how much of a disadvantage it is to use a cage/aviary that's not portable, as I've read it's nice to take canaries out on a sunny day (away from draughts though). Any advice would be really helpful!


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

You're looking at bar spacing of 10-12mm for either species, especially for zebras. That said, when I kept the two I read it was advised against mixing them (canaries and zebra finches) due to differences in size and other factors. And zebras are social and prefer to be kept with at least one other - so either a mate (you can expect copious amounts of breeding) or in a group, in which case you need space large enough. Personally I do not think zebras are ever happy in a cage of any size, and they are typically not the sort of birds to ever become even remotely tame (unless completely hand reared) so the best thing for them is an aviary of some sort, with appropriate shelter if erected outside (and a small mesh size to keep out mice and keep the birds safely in!). 

Canaries are funny birds - apparently they are quite territorial and not ok to be kept in groups. In fact, even when breeding keeping a pair together is tricky, and once the chicks have fledged I believe breeders separate males and females. I don't know much more than that as I only ever had the one canary, but that's what I remember when reading up on them. Even if you do only keep a single canary you must provide it with a large enough space to exercise and be happy in - and that means buying as big a cage as you can possibly afford. On the up side, canaries can be hand tamed, and there is the potential therefore to let them out of the cage from time to time once you have got them suitably trained.

It is probably ok to mix canaries and zebras if you have a large enough space (aviary), but again beware of having more than one canary together. Have you considered other social finches such as the bengalese?

Someone with way more experience than I may be able to advise you further.


----------



## Kittykatta (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for your help. Actually I will look at the Bengalese, but my plan initially at least is just for one canary to see how we get on. I have bitten the bullet and ordered the biggest cage that I possibly could, a Marchioro Delfi 102, which is 102 L x 54 x 115. It isn't the prettiest cage but hopefully it will be by the time we've got some branches in and some trailing plants (fake) behind (inspired by some lovely canary cage footage on youtube where they've created a lovely long cage by joining several together with cable ties...sadly will not have room to do that). Now I need to start looking into the fine details of what a canary needs in the cage exactly and also how easy it is to select a male bird!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I've looked at that cage...it's fine...but please cover part of it so the birds can have a corner where they feel safe...or provide cover inside. (Fir branches will do,or bits of artificial Xmas tree replaced every few weeks)










An all wire cage to a bird would be like you trying to sleep in a cinema...they do like the security of a smaller cosy space to roost in.

Cock canary?...just pick the one singing it's socks off! But no birds are really happy on their own...they can get depressed...










.


----------



## Kittykatta (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for checking the cage out and for advising on cover - I'm keen to get this right. Are there any good books you'd particularly recommend on keeping canaries/finches for a beginner? I'm not planning to go into breeding but something more detailed than the small booklets you get from your average petshop would be good.

Thinking about providing cover, are there any images/websites/footage that would be good to look at to illustrate an ideal way of setting up the cage?

Re the single canary idea, it's trickier than I imagined, as so much internet information (all I've had access to as yet) suggests that canaries do much better on their own. I'm certainly not against the idea of having some small finches as well if you think that would be a better balance, so I'm really open to suggestions on this. Obviously I'm aware of the importance of not overstocking the cage.

Also any suggestions on the best location for the cage. Is it better near a window, or away from the window (I know about needing to provide shade and avoid draught, kitchen fumes).

All advice gratefully received!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Birds are like humans...some will get along others not...a bit of a lottery.You could always try a cage of all cocks or hens if you dont want to breed.

This is a good forum...the finch information center (left of page) answers most questions.
http://www.finchforum.com/*


----------



## DogDoberman (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm after keeping 3-4 canaries, what size cage will I need?

Thanks.


----------



## Kittykatta (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi - I'm just about to start out like you and the cage I ended up with is this;

Great Deals on Canary Cages only at zooplus!: Marchioro Bird Cage Delfi 102

which was literally the one the combined the best width and a good height at the best price I could find (£109 on zooplus currently which seems pretty reasonable). I haven't received it yet so can't comment on practicality. Others seem to recommend double flight cages which have good width but less height (less important apparently) - pretty sure I've seen these on ebay and amazon. The others I were considering are in my first post on this thread.

Are you planning on all of the same sex or pairs just out of interest?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

DogDoberman said:


> I'm after keeping 3-4 canaries, what size cage will I need?
> 
> Thanks.


*Depends on the birds...some will fight, others won't.More so with mixed sexes.

And to those buying cages..if you don't buy cages with a central divider...you will regret it.
A central divider means you can seperate troublesome birds/catch them up much easier with less panicking...and give each half a good clean out without frightening the birds to death.
Those cages look pretty when you first put the birds in...but there it ends.

A proper breeding cage means less stressed birds and happier owners *


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Do not put all cocks in a cage they will fight,the only time mine could be together is when they are in a moult,in an aviary fine but not in a cage.You would be better with just a pair male will sing his heart out even if he has a hen with him.


----------

